# sex of d. azureus



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

can anyone help us ID this frog? 
Thanks!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The tummy looks female but it's hard to tell what the back is like. Can you get a more side-view profile?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going with female.


----------



## MrMMB (Nov 12, 2010)

It definitely has the plumpness of a female. How old is this one?


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! 
I will try to get a better picture up soon.
This froglet is only about 7 months, which i think is usually young to be sexed but th characteristics seemed to already be appearing..


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

My guess is female


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I concur ... female


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Toe pads would say female. But I caught my female calling at 5-6 years old.

Maybe a little young for sex.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I say female too, but the frog might still be a bit young to tell. For now I say female, but you should try again in a few months to be sure.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

female as well. And that first picture... Priceless. I'd carry that picture in my wallet. lol


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

that one is my favorite as well! i tried to make it my profile picture on DB but it insisted that the picture was too large no matter how i resized it.

on another note.. this female is already exhibiting signs of aggression so right now she is in her own tank. I am looking to get her a male mate sometime soon but I fear she may beat up on him as well.. does anyone have any suggestions on the best course of action for finding and introducing her to a potential mate?

Thank you all for the responses! I am glad we all agree.

Mallory


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

better side angle hopefully!


----------

